# FASCINATING interview About Singing And Surviving Throat Cancer: Anthony Roth Costanz



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.npr.org/programs/fresh-...nor-anthony-roth-costanzo?showDate=2019-10-07
The best discussion about how an opera singer sings I've ever heard.Anthony Roth Constaza is star of Met's new live video Akhnaten.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Another brave case is that of Giuseppe Filianoti who also went through the same problems and today he is back on the opera stage singing once again. Bravo!


----------

